# Polyfog



## PunkPrintz (Feb 6, 2011)

I received a quart of polyfog today to experiment with, but I cannot get it right! I am new to sublimation and heat transfers. I have varied the amount of solution that I sprayed on the shirt and I have increased the temp from 325f to 405f. Also, the times from 30sec to 60secs. 

Any suggestions would be helpful....


----------



## elhines33 (Jan 28, 2011)

silly question (maybe)... what is Polyfog?


----------



## PunkPrintz (Feb 6, 2011)

elhines33 said:


> silly question (maybe)... what is Polyfog?


Polyfog is a item that I found on the internet. It is a spray on polymer that gives cotton and cotton blends the ability to accept sublimation.

Sublimation coating, sublimation polymer coating, coating sublimation

I have been playing with it and have had decent results. Still need to tweak it to make it better, but for now it is pretty good!


----------



## npcrager (Sep 22, 2008)

Good evening, I was reading the post on this polyfog. Did it hold up to washes and did you get it tweaked to where you can use it?


----------

